# Found: SKS rifle in northern Utah.



## CGR (Aug 16, 2017)

This post isn't so much looking for the owner but more a shameless plug for my YouTube video about finding this "River SKS" and its subsequent conservation.









You can check out the whole process here. 





Based on other videos of guns I've seen pulled from rivers and lakes I'm guessing it was down there 10+ years but there's really no way of knowing. Any guesses or thoughts?


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I have to admit, I watched the whole thing, oddly fascinated. Good job.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah I was kind of mesmerized by that. Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

That’s an awesome wall hanger


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i can only think of one reason a gun like that ends up in the water just off a bridge and it's not the mythical boating accident. 

did you pass this on the local cops first?


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

I'd have the cops check it might put some bad guy away and that would be the cherry on top! Found a 22 mag revolver once had it checked got it back in a month.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

And I still bet that gun in its condition would be “only a few rounds down the pipe, super rare hard to find $700, no low ballers” on UGE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Man that was satisfying to watch! So much work! That thing was so deteriorated that I doubt the serial number or anything else would even be readable to help LE with anything.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

That is way cool! I've seen lots of videos of people who find items in water using magnets like you do, that would be fun to do thanks for sharing.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Airborne said:


> Man that was satisfying to watch! So much work! That thing was so deteriorated that I doubt the serial number or anything else would even be readable to help LE with anything.


Serial numbers are very retrievable even with huge amounts of rush as with this gun. Trouble is, other than possibly locating the true owner if for example if it was stolen and reported to the police, knowing the serial number would be of very limited value in solving a criminal miss-use case of a firearm.

Not sure if I prefer the rusty or the de-rusted gun as a wall hanger...both have a certain charm.


----------



## CGR (Aug 16, 2017)

More research and investigation on the rifle is forthcoming. I'm not sure if I'll post any new info on it here but I definitely will on my youtube channel. So stay tuned on there if interested.
I'm sure some of you shared the video so thanks for your help in getting more views; it's been fun to connect and converse with people all over the world.


----------



## CGR (Aug 16, 2017)

So... I test fired it. I was pretty surprised with some of the results. You can check it out with the link/video.


----------

